# Suggestion and Advice??



## DJ_Roxas (Mar 24, 2010)

I been having this problem of when I lose weight I can't keep it off even when I started making small changes like eating less and drinking more water. It never seems to stay off and this has been happening to me since sixth grade. But I'm trying to lose it but my problem is my yo-yo weight loss and gain. I think it's my thyroid but my mom said when I had bloodwork done and they've stated that my thyroid is just fine. But I know I have a problem with food because I always think when I'm eating small meals throughout the day, it's just that feeling I'm eating too much when I'm not. 

Now I'm back at 304 pounds, and this is the biggest I've ever been in my life. What would you guys suggest what I can do to lose the weight and keep it off? Because my psychatrist who subscribes the medicine is worried that I might end up getting diabetes if I can't drop the weight because of yo-yoing weight problems.


----------



## justalildirrtyx (Apr 5, 2010)

eat MORE  and exercise! 

trust me i've had this problem so many times and i've finally found the answer.

go on a diet like weight watchers..best diet i've ever done.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 6, 2010)

I think if you're honestly trying and not getting results, then it's time to get a second opinion from your doctor. Sometimes there are choices that have to be made that aren't the best for your body, but it is the lesser of two evils. For example, I found out I had PCOS and hence insulin resistance, so I can take glucophage/metfomin to help with my insulin but there are side effects. I had the same problem in that I was following strict diets and exercise and was losing so little, I had to go to three doctors until someone brought up PCOS. Once I read about it, everything about it resonated to me. It was what I had, and just knowing is half the battle for me.


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I think if you're honestly trying and not getting results, then it's time to get a second opinion from your doctor. Sometimes there are choices that have to be made that aren't the best for your body, but it is the lesser of two evils. For example, I found out I had PCOS and hence insulin resistance, so I can take glucophage/metfomin to help with my insulin but there are side effects. I had the same problem in that I was following strict diets and exercise and was losing so little, I had to go to three doctors until someone brought up PCOS. Once I read about it, everything about it resonated to me. It was what I had, and just knowing is half the battle for me._

 
Oh my soul…I have PCS too and because of that I had a 50 pound weight increase in under 2 years no matter what I did I would hold on to it. I started on the path to better health thanks to PCOS. I quit eating refined processed foods and currently I am doing raw food living im on day 5 check out my youtube channel for more info. Ive lost almost 50lbs in under a year just by changing my habits and keeping PCOS under control.


----------

